# Expansion Joint construction



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron Teten's code 250 aluminum track seems to be having expansion problems(we think). Looked for a expansion joint in code 250 but none are made. I saw some code 332 ones at Kidman's display at Marty's, after talking to Ron Senek(who's made a lot of them) I decided that I could make one. I used code 250 brass SVRR that I had. Ron had bought some AML code 250 narrow gauge ties. I used my bench grinder to grind off half the rail and slid them into the ties. I stiffened the assembly with some cedar strips inside the ties, under the splice, and at the ends, then put a long cedar strip across. I ended up making two, since it was pretty simple.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Are Ron's rail joints all clamped together? 

or have you used slip-able rail joiners...? 

Dirk -DMS Ry.


----------

